# Solved: Scam Text after updating to iOS 6.1



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

I followed the instructions on my iPhone 4 this morning and updating to the new firmware iOS 6.1. There were no problems noted during the process and all seemed fine until I checked my phone and saw that I had a new text message. Immediately after updating I received a text from [email protected] that said "you have won 1st in our contest! Your personal winning number: S3M2 BestBuySurprise.Mobi"

A quick google search identifies this as a scam, but should I be concerned? I have never received such a text before and I certainly do not want to start getting them now.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I've gotten on occasional spam text on my iPhone, my husband as well. We just delete them. It happens so infrequently.
Who is your cell provider?


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

Verizon


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

So, delete the message and move on, right?


----------



## foxidrive (Oct 20, 2012)

It's not likely to be related to the iOS update. Me thinks it is coincidence - I seldom use my mobile and yet I get the occasional one too.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

foxidrive said:


> It's not likely to be related to the iOS update. Me thinks it is coincidence.


I agree here.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Yes I'd recommend deleting it and just moving on. 

If you find it starts happening frequently, usually cell providers have something in a plan that can block spam texts (there is usually a monthly fee though)


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

I got another one today but from a different address.


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

If I do continue to get these messages, any Idea where to call, text, or turn to?


----------



## foxidrive (Oct 20, 2012)

They are similar to email spam. Just delete them.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Since you have Verizon, you could log into your account and change your settings there. I did some googling and it said go to My Plans & Services and choose Verizon Safeguards. Click on Call & Message Blocking. Enter the offending Device Number, then click Save.
Take from here: http://support.verizonwireless.com/faqs/TXT messaging/faq.html


----------



## olabola (May 20, 2012)

Cheeseball81 said:


> Since you have Verizon, you could log into your account and change your settings there. I did some googling and it said go to My Plans & Services and choose Verizon Safeguards. Click on Call & Message Blocking. Enter the offending Device Number, then click Save.
> Take from here: http://support.verizonwireless.com/faqs/TXT messaging/faq.html


Thanks!


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

You're welcome :up:


----------

